# كيف يمكن تحويل المعادن او السراميك الي بودرة ؟



## ahmed elbadr (28 يوليو 2009)

كيف يمكن تحويل المعادن او السراميك الي بودرة فيتم تصنيعها من خلال powder technology?


----------

